# Help please :D



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

hey guys im working on my bandit that i bought i have the following scratched panel and am trying to fix it but need advise


















I was thinking should i fill it with a touchup pen then wetsand it and then polish it up, or do i rub it down and have a go at spraying it? (this would only be from a rattle can but ive seen good results before) or should i do something else? Also i was going to get the paint mixed in halfords as in northern ireland im kind of limited to where to get a rattle can of paint. any advise would be great


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

some are through to the plastic and some of the others would polish out i think. They arnt that deep really lol. Alos the panel is upside down in the pic as that part is normally quite low to the ground


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

i would just 240g the scratches back ...plastic prime...2k prime flatten ...blend colour... and clear

if you wernt a bizillion miles away i would offer our services .


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

funny you would say that im in scotland tomorrow for a week but i doubt you could finish it in a week lol


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

so what your saying is 240grit the scratches(wet sand or not?) and along the bottom, use a plastic primer on the part i sanded and then what ( i dont get the 2k prime flatten part lol)


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you want to do it yourself? If not how about seeking a Smart repairer to sort it for you.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i think i would like to have a go myself tbh. Cause i could have a go at a piece on the frame i want to refurb too


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

2k, a 2 part paint (paint and the hardener). im guessing he means going over it with a high build primer (also knows as a filler primer, it lays down in thick coats) it should bury any of the deeper scratches you still have no problems so just block/sand it flat, base coat it and then clear it

if it were me i would just do the entire thing, its not that big, i hate blending paint its a pita. it that a pearl paint i see to? because blending metallics and pearls is even worse


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Bearing in mind all you say about difficulty of supplies, doing it all by hand, etc.,
I think that if I were in your situation I might be inclined to go for a touch-up paint and a clear lacquer. A small tube of G3 Farecla scratch remover paste, and a rough sponge rather than sand paper. First work the paste with the sponge well. It will take out all those scratches that can be polished out. It wont damage the rest of the paint. It will smooth any roughness of the scars that are to deep. 
I would then mix some paint and clear lacquer in a 50/50 ****tail, and then with a rubber gloved hand, I would gently wipe the mix across the damage in a thin layer. Don't try to fill the deep scars. When the paint has dried use the G3 to gently rub back any access paint. Use a little more lacquer to re-coat the deep scars so that they fill. Leave MUCH longer to harden. If necessary lightly G3 the surface again just to take any roughness, and if there isn't any, then don't bother. :thumb: 

Critics please. Before this is tried. Mr Paint? comments please anyone?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

flat it of get some carbon wrap and have a fake carbon belly pan


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

1st I would just wet sand it to see how it looks, it will be 10 times better and possible hard to see from more the a meter away.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

if your coming to edinburgh and you can drop it of i could do it no problem one night 

all pearls / metallics should be blended where possible if not you will have one panel the will most likely look odd as you did not blend ... remember we are only blending colour not the clear 


drop me a pm if i can offer any help 

tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

ribvanrey said:


> Bearing in mind all you say about difficulty of supplies, doing it all by hand, etc.,
> I think that if I were in your situation I might be inclined to go for a touch-up paint and a clear lacquer. A small tube of G3 Farecla scratch remover paste, and a rough sponge rather than sand paper. First work the paste with the sponge well. It will take out all those scratches that can be polished out. It wont damage the rest of the paint. It will smooth any roughness of the scars that are to deep.
> I would then mix some paint and clear lacquer in a 50/50 ****tail, and then with a rubber gloved hand, I would gently wipe the mix across the damage in a thin layer. Don't try to fill the deep scars. When the paint has dried use the G3 to gently rub back any access paint. Use a little more lacquer to re-coat the deep scars so that they fill. Leave MUCH longer to harden. If necessary lightly G3 the surface again just to take any roughness, and if there isn't any, then don't bother. :thumb:
> 
> Critics please. Before this is tried. Mr Paint? comments please anyone?


all i can say is ...depends how you want it to look .... i would never do the above method as its a pearl... on a straight flat colour YES but met/pearl NO

But you want to learn the method of doing it correct first time ...everytime 
... this will save you time /money and dissapointment

hope this helps

tommy


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

I left this morning so no way to get the panel now  is there any tips you could offer so I could try my best. If I mess it up it will need a respray anyway but it's lookin that way tbh. Thing is the scratches arnt that deep. It's the only mark on the thing too


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

when you get back drop me a pm and i will guide you through it mate:thumb:


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

In Holland i've once heard of somebody who uses some kind of filler with a color in it. It's a plastic type of filler that can be colored.
But I haven't used there service myself.

Perhaps there is something like that in the UK.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

supervinnie40 said:


> In Holland i've once heard of somebody who uses some kind of filler with a color in it. It's a plastic type of filler that can be colored.
> But I haven't used there service myself.
> 
> Perhaps there is something like that in the UK.


Upol who make glass fibre filler now make a plastic filler. In two parts. Hardens in 10 minutes and can be cut, sawn, drilled, smoothed, primed and painted.

These cuts are not deep enough for this though. Rib


----------

